
A Complete Guide to PostgreSQL - prabhupant
https://medium.com/@heyPrabhu/a-complete-guide-to-postgresql-e4d1cefb9866
======
nydstyrk
More like "An Incomplete Guide to installing PostgreSQL". The ego of
millenials these days...

------
arnon
How is this a full guide?

Not even close.

